# Yampa at high water



## WhitewaterAddictions

No one on our trip is pregnant, but we are running the Yampa trip May 29 - June 3. Happy to give any feedback if you like on how the river is running. email me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## BarryDingle

A highwater pregnancy thread......


----------



## WhitewaterAddictions

I guess I'm a little anxious for the trip. We are going on June 29, not May 29.


----------



## BarryDingle

I can hardly comment on "pregnancy rafting" but its very easy to walk around Warm Springs....as long as she can find a place to pull over and pick you up....


----------



## pearen

Already a thread on high water Yampa:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/yampa-at-high-water-36148.html

I don't think 6 days will be necessary at whatever flows you are likely to experience. My guess is you are going to hit it pretty close to peak on June 8th. It should be back in it's banks by the time the end of June folks run it.

I hear dead cows floating in eddies is a good cure for morning sickness...


----------



## eabernathy

well thanks for the advice.....the woman in question is not suffering from am sickness so no worries about the dead cows...ha haha...


----------



## peak

thought it would be funny to have ALL THREEE" Yampa at high water threasds together...


----------



## byennie

Any word about camping at Deerlodge? I have heard second hand that it is pretty much a quagmire.

Bo


----------



## calendar16

Byennie,

We camped at the put-in and it was fine...lots of goose turds, no toilet paper supplied in the vault toilets (kind of BS for a $185 permit fee IMHO). I would camp away from the water if it is above 15,000 since you never know if you might wake up with your tent in water? 

My trip report is posted on the Trip Planner forum...have fun!


----------



## peak

some good pics of floodstage here:
Dinosaur National Monument - 2011 River Levels (U.S. National Park Service)
Deerlodge ought to be underwater...


----------



## 4dlsdogma

*Pregnancy and boating*

It's statistically likely she will be just fine, however... For any woman, boating, skiing, or couch-potato-ing, the highest rate of miscarriage is in the first trimester, or the first 16 weeks. Should she go, there probably won't be a problem, but I don't know that for sure! If my crystal ball is working properly. However, if she does go on the trip, and have problems, then she may feel guilt for this. So it's a personnel choice. 
I backpacked with my first fetus up till 28 weeks, and tele skied up till 32 weeks with my second, and they're fine and all, other than being teenagers. I know lots of moms who did, and were fine also. I also have stories of ladies who did absolutely nothing dangerous or scary, with very sad outcomes. At that gestational age, those little critters are pretty well protected by the fabulous, amazing Mom Body. An oar to the abdomen might not be the best for Mr or Ms Fetus. Lifting a 16 foot self bailer into the back of a truck, probably not so good either.
As a health care professional, and from a legal stand point, I'd have to say no go. As a mom who takes a chance with her own life now and again, I'd say, it's up to her.
L&D nurse for 20 years, ICU nurse for 8 before that. damn. I'm old.


----------



## RiverMamma

I rafted every day (guiding) all through my first trimester with my little one & the only problem I had was trying to not let my customers notice me puking off the back of my boat... and the fact that my daughter is already a little whitewater addict & began asking me for a kayak at the age of 2! Obviously D doesn't have the morning sickness like I did... but apparently a dog mess the other morning triggered it for her... so dead cows... likely yes! Also, I believe she will be into her 2nd trimester by the trip (unless of course I'm thinking of a different pregnant lady going on a high water Yampa trip in June with no morning sickness...) Anyways, I know miscarriage scare is lower by then, and she is ordering a new highfloat pfd, to cover said belly, concerned about the oar factor... All in all I know she is nervous, but I know she is also excited, & women who have been boaters their whole lives cant help but be boater moms & boater pregnant ladies too! My best friend who is also a guide & a mom boated all through her 3rd trimester with her first baby! It is simply who we are... & in the immortal words of Popeye "I yam what I yam!" I am a River Mamma... & those of you who are River Mammas as well, know exactly what I'm talking about, you cant help but be anything else


----------



## 4dlsdogma

Yup. I'd go, too. But I'd pull like crazy, and sneak it a bit on Warm Springs.


----------



## dombobn

OK, it's true, a dead cow will probably make me barf repeatedly, and at this point, I'm just as worried about E.Coli from a long swim as I am about the long swim itself. Anyway, thanks for all the wise and wise-ass input, everybody. I'll keep you posted.


----------

